# Banking



## Grievesy1973 (May 12, 2016)

Hi everyone!
A quick question if I may. I often visit the Punta Prima area of Costa Blanc but when I visit, I always bring my euros over with me. I'm thinking of opening a bank account with Sabadell Bank as its my nearest when I come here. How easy is it to open a non- resident bank account and are there any charges? 
Thanks!
Tony


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Grievesy1973 said:


> Hi everyone!
> A quick question if I may. I often visit the Punta Prima area of Costa Blanc but when I visit, I always bring my euros over with me. I'm thinking of opening a bank account with Sabadell Bank as its my nearest when I come here. How easy is it to open a non- resident bank account and are there any charges?
> Thanks!
> Tony


The fact that your bank is close to you is actually not important. What is important is that there is an ATM close by which is on on your bank's network. I actually like Sabadell by-the-way.

Yes, charges are quite high for non-residents.


----------



## Grievesy1973 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for your reply and yes there are plenty of ATM's on the network close to me too. Just wondering how high the charges are ie monthly fees


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Before we became residents we paid about €24 per quarter.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

...


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

We're with Sabadell and would definitely recommend them. Opening the account was very easy and the service is great - much better than our bank in the UK! Charges are €24 a quarter.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Are there any banks that charge less than this?


----------



## svlinda (Aug 31, 2015)

There is non-resident bank account option in Sabadell where you don´t have to pay any fees, if you have income. If not, next option is already mentioned one with 24eur per quarter.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Sabadell isn't great for me in any case,. though - not many branches in rural Andalucía! But yes, I'm looking for an option with no monthly income requirements.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We live in the Valencia region , when we had a non resident bank account with Bankia , the charges were 12 euros a quarter. It was very easy to open but they did ask for an NIE.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I dont think you will find a bank account with no fees of any type (even as resident) unless you have either a certain amount with them in the bank or a monthly income. I am resident and with Sabadell (Expansion Account) but this is only completely free because my wages get paid in there. Otherwise they dont charge a quarterly fee for residents but they charge per transaction.

As a non resident I very much doubt you will get a free bank account anywhere. Sabadell does have a very large network of branches and ATM machines since they took over CAM, where I live there is a Sabadell in every village and in the cities there is pretty much one on every street corner!


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Sure! I certainly don't expect to get a free account. What I'm looking for is the cheapest one available!


----------



## dleafy (Jan 4, 2016)

I was in Sabadell on Friday looking into an account for a non resident. The two options are the one with fees of €24 every three months or the one with no charges, but you have to put €700 in every month.
I haven't decided which to choose yet!

Cheers

Davy !!!


----------

